# Anyone have a Minn Kota with I Pilot?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I just bought one, used it for the first time yesterday. I took my 18' Dura Craft semi-vee out fishing. Seas were less than 1'. The Spot Lock feature is unbelievable. No anchoring, the boat stays right on top of where you want it to.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, now I want one. Is this an add on feature or is it built in? I seen a brochure a few years ago but never paid attention and didn't follow up. Maybe I need to start doing some homework before spring.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Tarpon fished on a couple boats down in S Florida that had them and they were awesome. If I ever get a inshore boat it will have one on it.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Almost all the trolling motor manufacturers are offering a GPS linked, remote controlled, model now. Competition is a great thing and so is a trolling motor that works like a Power Pole or can follow a track from memory then reverse and follow it back. Imagine fishing docks with that feature. Imagine a trolling motor that can correct for wind and current without you having to constantly reach down and move it or get a cramp in your leg from working it with a foot control. Also, guys that have a poling platform over the motor can control it from up there and you can control it from bow or stern or command station. I think once guys get used to them, they are going to be the standard and the prices should start coming down. Great invention. When the power boat guys started coming out with things like 'Skyhook' for pod drives then all the other engineers started thinking, 'What a great idea' and now we have trolling motors and outboards which are doing the same thing. A real game changer.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

My fishing partner has one on his 22' Cape Bay. Other than the rods it is the single most important piece of equipment on the boat. We use it primarily to bottom fish offshore now. I have no idea how we got by without it. I hate to admit it, but if it were to break down we would just stay home until a fix could be made. It's a real game changer.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

I've had one for about 2 yrs, I'll never be without one.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wish one would work on a 24 foot offshore boat.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the greatest advancements in fishing technology in my lifetime.

They are not cheap, but they don't have the price of them up to what they're worth yet.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> My fishing partner has one on his 22' Cape Bay. Other than the rods it is the single most important piece of equipment on the boat. We use it primarily to bottom fish offshore now. I have no idea how we got by without it. I hate to admit it, but if it were to break down we would just stay home until a fix could be made. It's a real game changer.


Got one on my boat, I agree.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Had mine for 2 years and it is awesome. I usually it all the time. Bait fishing for croaker then to my favorite bottom spots for grouper and ARS. I use for all my inshore trout and Redfish spots as well. Worth every penny. My Hummingbird 998 si is also another tool that is priceless. Technology ain't cheap but it is SPOT ON.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

What is the largest offshore boat that you can use this on?


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

PHARMER said:


> What is the largest offshore boat that you can use this on?


It doesn't have so much to do with size as height of the bow out of the water. The longest shift MK makes is 60" and keep in mind you want the prop at least a foot or so under water so it doesn't cavitate with every wave. I've heard that some shops will make a custom shaft but I've never looked into it.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvsHDf-jFg4


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Let me ask a question, How well does it work in a current? I mean a river current so the boat stays in one place? I've watched the video on youtube about it having a 5 foot drift until it corrects itself. What I'm asking is if you try to stay in one spot on a river, would the boat drift 5 foot, then correct itself, then drift 5 foot again and so forth? Or would it basically stay in one spot?


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Donut slayer said:


> Let me ask a question, How well does it work in a current? I mean a river current so the boat stays in one place? I've watched the video on youtube about it having a 5 foot drift until it corrects itself. What I'm asking is if you try to stay in one spot on a river, would the boat drift 5 foot, then correct itself, then drift 5 foot again and so forth? Or would it basically stay in one spot?


Donut; it works very good in current. I've used it in the rivers, at 3-Mile Bridge and at Pensacola Pass even when the tide was ripping, If it does get bounced off it's spot by a wave or wake a little; it just corrects and gets back to its spot. It's a great tool for inshore boats. You'll love it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Matt Mcleod said:


> One of the greatest advancements in fishing technology in my lifetime.
> 
> They are not cheap, but they don't have the price of them up to what they're worth yet.


Doesn't Tyler have one on his Ranger?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

PHARMER said:


> What is the largest offshore boat that you can use this on?


You need 2 1/2 lbs. of thrust for every 100 pounds of boat. That is boat weight plus all the stuff, including fuel, ice and humans, inside. You can use the maximum capacity plus boat weight as a rule of thumb if you don't know. I think the largest capacity motor is 162 lbs./thrust but you better check the remote units, I don't know if they go over 112 lb. thrust. 

Next, distance from bow deck to water surface. The longest that I know of is 62" and that translates to a maximum bow deck to water surface of 34". 

Additionally, if your boat is high in the gunnels and has a big t-top and a huge windshield, it is a sail and will catch any wind and create more demand on a trolling motor. 

It would be easier to give you a solution if we knew what kind of boat we were talking about and ALL the types of fishing you want to do in it; i.e. Bay Bottom, Nearshore bottom, trout casting in flats, etc.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

my concern has been whether it would try to re-position the boat so quickly when blown or knocked off position that a person might lose balance and risk falling. Not an issue?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I had an auto pilot on my last boat. My only problem is that I was never 100% confident that it was going to work properly on each outing. I had to replace a circuit board. Luckily it was withing the two year waranty. Are the new I pilots more durable than the old auto pilots?


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

TeaSea said:


> my concern has been whether it would try to re-position the boat so quickly when blown or knocked off position that a person might lose balance and risk falling. Not an issue?


Not an issue. Corrections are subtle after it locks in.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks tkh


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't have one but I sell a lot of them with new boats! People love em!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Had one on a boat that I had, loved it. Had to replace circuit board which was a problem with some of the early models. But never another issue. Then added a power pole and it was the greatest fishing machine for inshore fishing that you could imagine. The only thing that I will do differently on my next rig is to have dual power poles, and, add a kegerator.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Let me ask a question, How well does it work in a current? I mean a river current so the boat stays in one place? I've watched the video on youtube about it having a 5 foot drift until it corrects itself. What I'm asking is if you try to stay in one spot on a river, would the boat drift 5 foot, then correct itself, then drift 5 foot again and so forth? Or would it basically stay in one spot?


It's not quite as stable as a power pole or an anchor, but in 1'seas and light wind, my fishing lines were straight down all day. Nice if you miss a bite to go right back for a second chance.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I was just going to buy the copilot but I think I'm going to splurge on the ipilot


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Clam said:


> I was just going to buy the copilot but I think I'm going to splurge on the ipilot


You will be glad you did. I've ran a copilot and its more of a hassle with the remote since you have to have one hand on it all the time if you don't have the foot pedal.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> my concern has been whether it would try to re-position the boat so quickly when blown or knocked off position that a person might lose balance and risk falling. Not an issue?


The new models have what is called a 'Soft Start', ramps up fast but not so fast that it will throw you out of the boat like the old models.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Clam said:


> I was just going to buy the copilot but I think I'm going to splurge on the ipilot


You will be very glad you did.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Ordered the ipilot today. Found the 80lb 24 volt 54in shaft for 1,379 with no tax or shipping. I'm already getting anxious.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Clam said:


> Ordered the ipilot today. Found the 80lb 24 volt 54in shaft for 1,379 with no tax or shipping. I'm already getting anxious.


Hate to tell you but: http://www.trollingmotors.net/minn-kota-riptide-st-80 I paid $1219 with $80 rebate. (Actually, I paid $1,179.95)


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

The ipilot is listed at 1469 on that site unless I read it incorrectly


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You are right. Maybe he bought the Co-Pilot instead of the I-Pilot.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have the 112 thrust. I have had it offshore in 1 and 2s and it held over the wreck perfectly. I also had no problem navigating around the wreck. Its also accurate enough to spot lock in-between the pillings at Bob Sykes while the current is running. Even at the pass, was able to keep spot right next to the jedis in a strong current. 

As far as jerking movement… if its in spot lock you hardly know its on. It seems to do a good job fluctuating speeds to keep position. 

I can say I just went from running my out board for hours on end to not running at all. Not to mention I didn't toss an anchor Saturday or Sunday. I wish I bought it sooner.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> You are right. Maybe he bought the Co-Pilot instead of the I-Pilot.


Nope. Maybe the price just went up? 

PRODUCT NAME	SKU	PRICE	QTY	SUBTOTAL
Subtotal	$1,179.95
Shipping & Handling	$0.00
Grand Total	$1,179.95
Minn Kota Riptide SP 70 - 54" i-Pilot
1363563	
$1,179.95

Ordered: 1
Shipped: 1
$1,179.95

After looking closely at their website, does look like the prices have increased. Wow, first time I've bought something before the increase. :yes:


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Nope. Maybe the price just went up?
> 
> PRODUCT NAME	SKU	PRICE	QTY	SUBTOTAL
> Subtotal	$1,179.95
> ...


I got 80 st which is probably the price difference


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

If I can talk the wife in to a boat I will get one of these. Just plain awesome!


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

chaps said:


> If I can talk the wife in to a boat I will get one of these. Just plain awesome!


Common man, step up to the plate! Go out there and get yourself a boat, bring it home and tell the little lady that you wanted a boat and you got yourself one.
And, tell her you don't want any back-talk :whistling:


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

spike said:


> Common man, step up to the plate! Go out there and get yourself a boat, bring it home and tell the little lady that you wanted a boat and you got yourself one.
> And, tell her you don't want any back-talk :whistling:


That's how I did it. 


I now sleep in the boat


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Your supposed to get a boat and then a wife. Priorities!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

chaps said:


> If I can talk the wife in to a boat I will get one of these. Just plain awesome!


Just tell her it's going to hold the boat steady so she can get a better tan! Also, no messy dirty anchor. Really you're doing this for her because you're so thoughtful!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> Just tell her it's going to hold the boat steady so she can get a better tan! Also, no messy dirty anchor. Really you're doing this for her because you're so thoughtful!


No; No; NO; NO. Do I have to teach you young guys everything?

Find the boat/rig that you love, make sure it includes cd player and mood lights. (Also, be sure to include lots of fishing tackle. )
On a special day, such as valentines day, (birthdays and anniversaries work also) pull the rig home with a big beautiful bow wrapped around it. Insert wife's favorite love song in cd player and invite wife out to view "Her" present. Be prepared to share a glass of champagne to celebrate.:thumbsup:


----------



## SaltAngler (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like an ipilot is a must have. After looking at MK's website I am curious about the ipilot link as well; any input? Seeing they both have the anchor feature, I am wondering if it's worth the extra money to upgrade to the link. What do you like about your ipilot/ilink beyond the spotlock? What don't you like about it?

What features of the ilink convinced you to spend the extra money and are you happy with them?


Thanks.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

any input on the cost to have a trolling motor mounted, or a recommendation on who you used to rig yours ??

did you use the quick disconnect bracket ?

or how extensive the work was to mount it and a 2 bank battery charger ?



I got this quote on the motor alone (delivered )

Minn Kota Riptide® ST Saltwater - Bow Mount - Trolling Motor w/iPilot - 24V-80lb-60".....$1429.00



is that a good price ?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority. I don't like the I-pilot for fishing the shallows. All of my fishing consists of constantly working the trolling motor. You constantly have to look at the remote and operating one with a lanyard is a pain. I had a boat with a copilot and I liked it a lot better. I had a small remote that I wore on a watch band. There were only 4 buttons so I could operate the trolling motor without having to look at the remote. If I pitched croakers under docks (what a miserable way to fish) , then I can see the benefit of the I-pilot.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Nat said:


> any input on the cost to have a trolling motor mounted, or a recommendation on who you used to rig yours ??
> 
> did you use the quick disconnect bracket ?
> 
> ...


It sounds good to me


----------



## fishnbuds (Nov 1, 2011)

I have the 24v version on my 18 hewes. I dont think i can fish without it now. I use DEKA group 31 AGMS and have fished all day without any issues. Enjoy it.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nat said:


> any input on the cost to have a trolling motor mounted, or a recommendation on who you used to rig yours ??
> 
> did you use the quick disconnect bracket ?
> 
> ...


I think I paid around 900 in labor to have my 112 installed. There was a little extra work to put the batteries and charger in specific spots to maximize my storage space. Plus he put in the quick connect and a plug outside the console to plug in the battery charger. I recommend the Minn Kota precision charge. It's more expensive but will have those batteries fully charged in under 4 hours.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a I/pilot -24v-80-60" on a 20' McKee w/ t-top for 2years used it offshore, in the pass wind and tide hauling a$$ it dose a great job. I've only used the anchor one time since I got it. LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT !!!!


----------

